# Sordino strings



## gussunkri (Mar 6, 2021)

I have StaffPad and Berlin strings. Both are amazing! However, I find myself occasionally miss true sordino on the strings (and sul taste and sul pont). Am I right in thinking that only SSS and SCS have them? I have SCS in my main rig and I enjoy them, but I’ve gotten the notion that SSS might give me a wider palette since I already have Berlin strings. Which of these two would complement Berlin strings best?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 6, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> I have StaffPad and Berlin strings. Both are amazing! However, I find myself occasionally miss true sordino on the strings (and sul taste and sul pont). Am I right in thinking that only SSS and SCS have them? I have SCS in my main rig and I enjoy them, but I’ve gotten the notion that SSS might give me a wider palette since I already have Berlin strings. Which of these two would complement Berlin strings best?


I own both SCS and SSS, and I personally use SSS to supplement BS with extended articulations and quieter passages in general. There are people who love SCS, and I have heard some fine examples using it. The thing is that SCS is exactly what its title says: a chamber orchestra. It really just depends upon what you are going for, I suppose, but I find that SSS works best for this application. SCS might work well for divisi.


----------

